# Seneca?



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Is there any report on Seneca lake out there? We are planning a fishing trip down there next week and I would appreciate a heads up on what to expect. Water in this area ( North East ) is starting to cool down and some of the fish are starting to become more active but I have no information about Seneca. 

We hope to target the saugeye, crappie, and bass. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I too am interested in how fishing has been since the cool down at Seneca. Has anyone been out? I will be out Sunday just wondering if the bite has turned on. It can be a nice bass lake.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

We stayed at the Seneca cabins and fished last week. Not as happy as we were in June. We managed only a few saugeye (probably used the wrong bait or locations) a good number of white bass (most between 13"-14") and some really nice catfish. Catfish ranged from about 12" to a few 5 pounders, at least one 7 pound, one 10+ pound and one 12 pound. We cleaned fish almost every time we came off the lake. At least 2 trips out each day.

We used a clear glass shadraps and some lipless lures. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Hitting seneca this weekend. The saugeyes should be aggresive by now and moving shallow by the weekend. Any reports would be great


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Rumor has it, a 60 pound flathead was caught out of seneca yesterday evening ;-)


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I can vouch for that Morrison. If it weren't for you and jay I would've never landed that fet pig. Pics to follow


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what the record flathead is on 8lb line. The fish morisson inc is talking about I caught on his boat Saturday evening around 5pm. Its was caught on 8lb line and a medium light rod.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

H ow can I post my pic in this thread if anyone can help please do


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

Here i started a thread.....http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=184850 Click on it and Give em the story cash...


----------

